# Hairy 4 eyed spider



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Taken with the same setup as the mosquito photo.
SH


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*2nd photo*

Just one more
SH


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think it is a wolf spider...not poisonous ....but he will JUMP!!!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*8 eyed spider*

It should have been 8 eyed spider. My memory is failing me.
SH


----------

